# Unpainted Jig Heads



## Wing_Nut (Jan 8, 2007)

Looking to find out where to locate some unpainted jig heads - like the lauhging/hot lip kind in 2 & 3 ounces. I have some colors I like to do and tye my own flash the way I like it. 

Who carries these that wont cost me an arm and a leg. I need a few dozen for the coming year. 

I didnt know if there was anyone in VA that carried them at a resonable price. The last guy I got them from is now retired.


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

Do what I did, buy the mold and pour your own.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Jan 8, 2007)

I have considered this - but have some questions. Where do you get lead and is it expensive?


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

If you buy, it is expensive but I just keep my eyes open and pick up old sinkers and tire weights. Tire weight have alot of gunk in them that you have to skim off but work ok for jig heads.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Jan 8, 2007)

I gotcha, thanks it definetely something to keep in mind. Did you buy a fancy melting pot or do you use something else?


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

I have a Lee Production Pot with the lift and pour system. When I got it 6 years only about $40.00 and not much more than that now.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Jan 8, 2007)

thank you once again


----------



## babz369 (Nov 6, 2006)

Can get weights at most tire places work great for heads look around for mold or go to www.do-itmolds.com


----------



## 6nBait (Aug 23, 2006)

Oceans East on north Hampton has then. Or Talk with Randy at the Bait Shack im sure he can get ya what ya need either way you go. Just go to his board on here or just call him at the shop
465-9020


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I wish people would quit sugesting wheel weights they are varios alloy's and have alot of trash in them.

The mold lists for 32 bucks and the 10lb Production pot is 60 bucks. Soft lead sells for 30-40 cents a lb with a bit of slag but no where near as much as wheel weights have. Oh I did stop at a scrap place on the south side of Richmond and they wanted 80cents a lb.

Where do you live in Virginia I have the molds and can pour. Shipping is a pain though.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Jan 8, 2007)

I'll shoot you a PM as to my location


----------



## babz369 (Nov 6, 2006)

digger sure you have been melting longer than me but dont all the impurities burn off to the top ?all i do is before pouring drop a couple of stick on weights in backing/glue tape melts off use that to skim slag.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I have never seen tin or other alloys burn off they have a higher melting temp. Which is why you get very pour results with Tire weights or hard lead. Also the jig will not make weight because the other material is lighter. Oh I don't care about the clips or tape.


----------



## babz369 (Nov 6, 2006)

learn somthing new every day thx. i hate the clip like the tape no picking out just swirl and pour .never had bad pour from it but did have others say the same just lucky so far i guess thanx for info.


----------



## clewis (Nov 28, 2006)

Cabela's also sells kits and lead sticks.


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

I have been pouring for 30 years or so and have always used tire weights and other things. Yes they do have unwanted things in them but like I said just about all of that stuff will come to the top as you melt and it can be skimmed off with 2 flat paint sticks.

I have poured everything from shad darts to sinkers to jigheads. As long as your mold is up to temp the pour will be fine. If I were going to sell them, yes I may look for a better source of lead but were talking average fishing here not 40 feet of isle space in BPS.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I would recomend to read the Do-it Molds instructions and remember that with Tire weight the temps for good pours need to be even higher than soft lead Lead melts at 621 degrees. The alloys are a higher tempature what it is depends on what is mixed with the lead(some combinations are listed in the manual).


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

Ok. The pot I have has a temp control on it. All of your points are well taken here but the fact remains. Yes wheel weight are dirty but it's not something that cant be overcome. The jig heads are not going to break, they are not going to fall apart in the water and they will hold a paint job if you so desire.

As far as the weight goes, the diff. may only be a few grams and I dont think anyone here will be able to see the diff. in the fall rate of a head thats 4 or 5 grams off.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Actually they are talking about mold failure. I have poured both and the quality is obvious(worse in cooler times than warmer. Yes you can get away with it from time to time. But please don't tell some a partial truth. I have ingots fron when I melted down wheel weights and killed a lead pot(which I will send back to Lee when I have the extra cash) and bought a replacement(upgrade). Oh I have also invested in a lead thermometer so I know the real temp of what I'm going to pour(it also help when removing alloys).


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

Ok. I'll not debate it any longer. This thread is being jacked by both of us. With that said you do your thing and I'll do mine.

If Wing or anyone else wants to talk more about this my cell is always on. 804-895-2657


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Hey I have stated the problems and pointed out the manufactors views(applies to warranties) as well. And trust me on this I like cheap prices as much as or more than anyone. I'm just insisting you talk about the good the bad and the ugly.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Hint: In England they used to use lead for making joins on roofing. Tip: Make sure you have someone with you when removing lead from a roof, it is still of the heavy variety and try to do it at night


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

I have to agree with the both of you to some degree. I pour with both good lead I have a source at Va power and some of the wire is encased in lead. It is a high quality soft lead and I have tire weights. Besides the weight issue with tire weights I have poured some jigs that will break apart when dropped on the floor. The lead had a ton of sludge as I call it and I did scoop it off as it floats to the top of the pour. What I do now is mix some of the better lead with the tire weight lead and ONLY use it to pour sinkers. My jigs I only use the better lead. I have even bought lead at the local scrap yards. The good scrap yards even seperate the lead tire weights from the better softer lead. Trust me when I say never ever use tire weight lead to pour bullets for black powder guns it can ruin the barrel. I think I was paying about 12-18 cent a pound more for the better lead.....thank god I have a reliable source now. I dont get it very often from him as va power dont use the lead encased wire often but when they do I will get a couple hundred pounds at a time. Usually 3-4 times a year and well that is plenty for me  I even sold some on ebay LOL for 1.00 a pound

Ken


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

I use nothing but tire weights. I always have and I always will. Its a matter of the lead getting hot enough and allowing time to skim the crap off the top. I pour lead into the mold once without any eyes or hooks to get it hot which is a big help. Then I let them sit in there a good 15 minutes so the mold distributes the heat evenly and gets it warm. Then pop the mold open, dump the pre heating lead, immediately fill with hooks, or eyes, clamp shut and pour the bastads as fast as possible. I make 2,3,4,5 oz pyramids, 2,3,4,5,6 oz banks, 6,8,oz storms, 6,8,10,12 oz surf pyramids, 12,16,20 wire line sinkers, pier anchors. 

get the lead/alloy hot enough, skim it, preheat your molds, and make some stuff


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

Yep, thats what I said.


----------



## triplecrown (Jan 12, 2007)

*smiley jig head*



Wing_Nut said:


> Looking to find out where to locate some unpainted jig heads - like the lauhging/hot lip kind in 2 & 3 ounces. I have some colors I like to do and tye my own flash the way I like it.
> 
> Who carries these that wont cost me an arm and a leg. I need a few dozen for the coming year.
> 
> I didnt know if there was anyone in VA that carried them at a resonable price. The last guy I got them from is now retired.


There is a NJ TACKLE CO that makes the jigs you are looking for. I've ordered from them, and receive the jig heads within 4 days.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Sea2aeS said:


> I use nothing but tire weights. I always have and I always will. Its a matter of the lead getting hot enough and allowing time to skim the crap off the top. I pour lead into the mold once without any eyes or hooks to get it hot which is a big help. Then I let them sit in there a good 15 minutes so the mold distributes the heat evenly and gets it warm. Then pop the mold open, dump the pre heating lead, immediately fill with hooks, or eyes, clamp shut and pour the bastads as fast as possible. I make 2,3,4,5 oz pyramids, 2,3,4,5,6 oz banks, 6,8,oz storms, 6,8,10,12 oz surf pyramids, 12,16,20 wire line sinkers, pier anchors.
> 
> get the lead/alloy hot enough, skim it, preheat your molds, and make some stuff



I actually preheat my molds in an oven


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

clever. but to me the thought of any lead traces in the mold heating up in the oven in my house scares me. I see that as too risky killing somebody by lead poisoning. call me crazy, but whatever works for you brother.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Sea2aeS said:


> clever. but to me the thought of any lead traces in the mold heating up in the oven in my house scares me. I see that as too risky killing somebody by lead poisoning. call me crazy, but whatever works for you brother.



You bring up a good point pouring lead is dangerous and certian precautions need to be taken. I agree using an oven does not sound like a good idea(unless it is a dedicated oven in a shop). Lead poisioning is a slow process, and lead is very slow to leave your system. One thing I hate about the infamous weel weights is the amout of vapor that pours off when melted which is carring the lead with it. Melted lead can explode with just small amounts of moisture causing burns and such. Anyone wanting to try it should find someone who is doing it already and read all the instructions and warnings from the manufactor of the equipment. Also make sure you have all the equipment you need. 
Good luck.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Yea, true that to moisture. Very good point to newbies melting lead especially. Moisture + hot lead = disastrous results!!!!  I made the mistake of pouring lead outside on damp concrete once.  Live and learn. A most excellent point indeed. 

this has brought me to an idea. it is winter & all. maybe all us pier and surf guys could have a lead pouring get together where everyone brings their molds, lead, pots, and such fourth, and make jigs, sinkers, etc. what do yall think. its a good way to pass the time, get ready for next season, get to use molds you dont have that others do, and make the process of making sinkers faster with alot of pots melting at once. :beer:


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I will be happy to join that effort. And by the way i do understand how to correctly use the free wheel weights which are sort of OK for sinkers but not really for jigs.


----------

